# Toy Show December 10th Allentown Pa



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great lehigh Valley Antique Toy and Collectable show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

Saturday December 10th 10-3

150+ tables of all kinds of toys. There will be a few of you favorite Slot car dealers in attendance plus other dealers with slots to sell. 

http://www.valleygoto.com

Hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> The Great lehigh Valley Antique Toy and Collectable show
> Merchants Square Mall
> 
> Saturday December 10th 10-3
> ...


I will try to be there...I also need to bring in my Lionel Cattle car and pen for repair...


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Dave,

Sounds good. There will be a few of the favorite slot car dealers plus a few non slot dealers who may have some slots plus lots of other toys,diecast and more. 

Plus the store is open and you can drop off your cattle car, 

Hope to see you there.

Kevin


----------

